# Key replacement?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

for my 2001 Altima, is there any alternative to the $100 the dealer wants for a spare ignition key? Thanks in advance to all responses...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If you still have the key identifier tag then you might be able to call other dealers. Let me know if you strike out with that idea.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaveTV said:


> *for my 2001 Altima, is there any alternative to the $100 the dealer wants for a spare ignition key? Thanks in advance to all responses... *


 Are you sure? I show it to be $19.10 you'll have to have it cut and programmed. Maybe thats where there rippin you off. Give me you vin# I'll cut it and send it to you, you'll have to prepay of course. Then you'll have to get it programmed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I was quoted $46 for the key and $65 to get it programmed!! how/where could I get this done for less? THX!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaveTV said:


> *I was quoted $46 for the key and $65 to get it programmed!! how/where could I get this done for less? THX! *


 They got to be bumpin the price on that key, make sure there not guessing on the price. Go directly to parts and buy the key, have them double check that. As far as programming some dealers if their cool will program it free. Try different dealers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

All the local dealers give the same price - is there somewhere on the 'net to beat this $100 outrage??


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore can get you the cut key for $20. I think you can reprogram the key yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I am groveling as we speak - I am not worthy - no WONDER people loath car dealers - speaking of dealers. I have an 82 Vanagon camper - needed a simple headlight switch - call VW dealer - 49$!!! - checked out a Vanagon website, down to $19 - went to junkie and pull one from VW quantum, $4


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Hardcore can get you the cut key for $20. I think you can reprogram the key yourself. *


 I can do the key, you have to use the Consult to program.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I can do the key, you have to use the Consult to program. *


 Also you have to have all the keys to reprogram. That way there all the same. Otherwise one will work & one won't


----------



## joev (May 5, 2006)

Hardcore said:


> Are you sure? I show it to be $19.10 you'll have to have it cut and programmed. Maybe thats where there rippin you off. Give me you vin# I'll cut it and send it to you, you'll have to prepay of course. Then you'll have to get it programmed.


I was quoted the following for having a key cut, programmed and a key fob for a 2006 Nissan I just picked up yesterday from the dealer. ($30 for the key, $45 to program and $130 for the fob). Can I have a key cut at my local home depot that will just allow me to open the door and start the ignition or am I at the dealer's expensive mercy? Thanks.


----------



## Dave_Goldie (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm based in the uk and we have mobile auto locksmiths here that can produce replacement nissan micra keys Check out these for example.

Not sure if you guys have the same thing ther but try doing a google search for mobile car locksmiths or "auto locksmith"


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

Most locksmiths, if they do cars, can cut and program a Nissan key, average cost $60 key, cut, and programmed.


----------



## sb71nova (Dec 19, 2010)

I know that this is an old thread, but for those that are still googling a solution to this problem and come across this thread, maybe my solution can help you..(if you have at least one key containing the chip)


Disclaimer...

Before I go any further, to the best of my knowledge, this post does not contain any unlawful information, as the end result of it still requires a key, which must be obtained by the owner having a duplicate copy of their own key made, to be able to start their own vehicle.


Now...

What I found is that the chip in the key is all about PROXIMITY, and by that, I mean VERY CLOSE proximity. 

My wife bought a car that had one key, and the top of it was broken so that it couldnt be attatched to a key ring, so every time I had to even get into the trunk, I had to dig to the bottom of her purse to find it, so I went to WM to have a key made that I could at least open the car with.

Just out of pure boredom, I was experimenting, and I found that if I held the original key right up against the ignition cylinder while using the duplicate, to turn the ignition, the duplicate would start the car with no problems.

So, rather than spending shelling out 100 times more to have a key made than necissary, here was my solution..

First, go to WM, or any local keymaker, and have a duplicate or two made from the original.

Second...There are 4 screws on the bottom of the plastic on the steering column that must be removed to take the plastic off of it. Once the plastic is removed, if you look at the ignition cylinder, you will notice a small wire harness(two small wires,iirc) that lays right over the top of it. 

Using that wire harness, take a couple bread bag ties, and secure the original key to it so that the chip side of the key is laying directly against the ignition cylinder..

Using the duplicate key, try to start the car. It should now work. If so, reassemble the plastic.

Given that the original key and chip will now remain within the required proximity of the ignition cylinder, you should now be able to use your run of the mill duplicate key, problem free.

Worked for me, now maybe it will save others money too..


----------



## iStoleaHummer (Feb 27, 2011)

*Confrim or Deny?*



sb71nova said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but for those that are still googling a solution to this problem and come across this thread, maybe my solution can help you..(if you have at least one key containing the chip)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...
> ...







Anyone else try this?


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I think these people will rip you off for the programming the key itself. Check out with some more dealers in the area for some discounts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the idea of installing an old key under the column cover and using regular keys to start the vehicle, the problem is you undo what the immobilizer system was meant to do: help prevent your car from getting stolen!


----------



## smorris65 (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw where you posted an offer to make a duplicate transponder key for someone if they have the vin. Will you do this for me? All my keys are at the bottom of the lake. If so I could not thank you enough.


----------



## kenk5619 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yup...works GREAT!!!
...I had four of them made...one for each family member...the original with the chip is tie wrapped around the ignition cylinder.

sb71nova makes 1 post...saving me hundreds!!!

Thanks sb71nova!!!...where ever you are!!!
8^)

**I realize this is an ancient thread...but I found it today searching for an answer and just thought I would confirm that it works.

Best regards,
Ken


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

kenk5619 said:


> Yup...works GREAT!!!
> ...I had four of them made...one for each family member...the original with the chip is tie wrapped around the ignition cylinder.
> 
> sb71nova makes 1 post...saving me hundreds!!!
> ...


So now all a car thief has to do is break your ignition lock and turn the key cylinder and he can start your car, whereas normally the fuel pump would be disabled due to the lack of a programmed key, preventing the car from being started.


----------



## kenk5619 (Sep 10, 2011)

I won't tell if you won't!!!

Obviously if you live in an area of high crime like Prospect, VA you may want to re-consider this mod.
8^)


Best regards,
Ken


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

High crime in Prospect, VA? Only crime down here is the farmers stealing the eggs from under the chickens!


----------



## kenk5619 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's why I like country folk...even though the bad ones might steal your eggs...at least they won't take your chicken!!!
8^)

Best regards,
Ken


----------



## janelgree (Jan 10, 2012)

sb71nova said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but for those that are still googling a solution to this problem and come across this thread, maybe my solution can help you..(if you have at least one key containing the chip)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...
> ...




nice post! thanks for the information!


----------



## veralyn (Jan 11, 2012)

having been stolen by an unknown man who stole my house keys when I was on my way to a store makes such a worst thing on me. but lucky i have a duplicate of it. He did'nt know that it was actually my house key. not my car keys.


----------



## duronelz (Jan 16, 2012)

sb71nova said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but for those that are still googling a solution to this problem and come across this thread, maybe my solution can help you..(if you have at least one key containing the chip)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...
> ...













but how much does it cost to replace a key?


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Nissan has to reprogram the correct key. One hour labor plus the cost of the key. Nissan cars are picky to. There NATS system is crazy.


----------



## Maddog13 (May 4, 2014)

*Key replacement*

Is the vehicle required to be at the dealership for the key to be chipped?


----------



## Jordan Smith (Jan 15, 2016)

If locksmith can cut and make new locks and they can cut and program a Nissan key also.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope Jordan. That is not how it works. A locksmith cannot program your car to accept the key. We have been discussing this in the X trail section if you want to read about it.


----------



## Greg Arnold (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah quadraria10 locksmith can't program a car key as discussed in the trial section.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you agree Greg. A locksmith can cut the key, but he can't program your nissan to recognize it. Kind of strange that there is an active link to a locksmith in the middle of your post. Is that something this site is adding to boost ad revenue?


----------



## Daniel Smith (Feb 17, 2016)

I lost one of the keys for my 2012 CX-9. I got a replacement of keys from the Locksmiths In BolingBrook. I took it to them, and they quoted me $100 for programming + $30 for the re-cut ket. Those Locksmiths In BolingBrook ended up not charging me for the re-program so it only cost me the $30 for replacement cut key.
I also have the smart key on the CX-9.


----------



## Rodrigo Smith (Jan 27, 2016)

DaveTV said:


> for my 2001 Altima, is there any alternative to the $100 the dealer wants for a spare ignition key? Thanks in advance to all responses...



Nope. You can try different dealers or Locksmiths to see who has the lowest price.


----------



## Petermartin (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, i read many suggestions here...i just want to know Can i get the key cut from the local store and not from the dealer or Locksmith? ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup you can buy a chipped key off ebay or amazon, and a keycutter or locksmith can make a copy with your existing key. However, you will then have to bring all the keys to a dealer so that they can be reflashed to your car. Remotes you can do yourself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some locksmiths make "clone" keys. They are programmable blanks. They cut the key off of your old key and then they use a device to read the code from your old key and program the clone key. So, the clone key will have the same signature as the original key and the ECM (or BCM on some models) will see it as a registered key code. They usually cost around $40, which isn't cheap unless you compare it to what some dealers charge to cut a key and register it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Might be possible with models with older systems such as a 2001 Altima, but for most newer model Nissan's the cloning process is a no go.


----------



## matthias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rodrigo Smith said:


> Nope. You can try different dealers or Locksmiths to see who has the lowest price.


Yes agree i have also hired a locksmith near me and not dealer. Offered the best price to me for new keys.


----------



## Dave1985 (Mar 24, 2017)

yes,you can buy a blank key with the chip,and buy some diy cable to try to program a spare key buy yourself.


----------



## christanwilley (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks dave but how to program it can you share the manual, it will be a great help. You can help in saving my money from hiring auto locksmith philadelphia.


----------



## Dave1985 (Mar 24, 2017)

I found some key programing case in this website,maybe it can provide some useful information for you.
http://www.car-auto-repair.com


----------

